# Female babysitter, 20, 'got drunk and had sex with 14-yearshe was hired to look after



## Gonder (Aug 4, 2011)

> A female babysitter had sex with a 14-year-old she was hired to look after having plied him with alcohol, it has been reported.
> 
> Loni Bouchard, from Clinton, Connecticut, was taken into custody after the young boy's family found out about the alleged affair.
> 
> ...


pics 

*Spoiler*: __ 








thats one lucky 14 year old


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?


----------



## Horu (Aug 4, 2011)

^ precisely


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?


I was thinking the same


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2011)

14 years old is pretty much around the age when you yourself can start baby sitting other kids. I don't see why he would need one unless he was a special needs child.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2011)

... the girl is hot. Why would you send her to jail?


----------



## Headless (Aug 4, 2011)

I bet he felt so assaulted.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> unless he was a special needs child.



You'd think that fact would be mentioned in any articles related to the case.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 4, 2011)

This is an injustice. Beautiful bitches should not belong in jail. The kid parents belong in jail for hiring a teenager a baby sitter.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2011)

Seriously this babysitter can't get laid on her own?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Aug 4, 2011)

God fucking damn.  Girl is a pimp.

Also, see there are pedo chicks too


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> Seriously this babysitter can't get laid on her own?


She was so horny she couldn't wait anymore?

Maybe the 14 years old boy is hot, and looks older for his age


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> She was so horny she couldn't wait anymore?
> 
> Maybe the 14 years old boy is hot, and looks older for his age



I've seen enough 13/14 year old guys who look 18, easily.


----------



## zuul (Aug 4, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> Seriously this babysitter can't get laid on her own?



She's a disgusting pedo.

A normal woman would never go after a little baby boy regardless of how desperate she can be.

I hope she gets jail and once she get ouside will never be allowed near children ever again. Not even her own.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> a little baby boy



I'll take my chances and bet he was taller than her


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2011)

Kirito said:


> ... the girl is hot. Why would you send her to jail?



Because stat rape laws don't look past aesthetic standards.


----------



## zuul (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I'll take my chances and bet he was taller than her



It doesn't make him a man.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 4, 2011)

They hired a babysitter for a 14-year-old? Obviously both babysitter and the boy assumed that she was hired as a prostitute.

Anyway, stupid laws are stupid, yadda yadda.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> Because stat rape laws don't look past aesthetic standards.



Then it needs to be updated.



zuul said:


> It doesn't make him a man.



Getting pussy does tho.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 4, 2011)

Wish that was me at 14. And that kid knew what he was doing.


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2011)

In b4 Grrblt's "Well if there was never an age of consent..."


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> It doesn't make him a man.



Being 14 makes doesn't make him a "baby boy" either


----------



## zuul (Aug 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Getting pussy does tho.



No.

Lesbians get pussies all the time and they are no man.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> She was so horny she couldn't wait anymore?
> 
> Maybe the 14 years old boy is hot, and looks older for his age



 She should've just grabbed the nearest item available. And no I could care less what it could be...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> She should've just grabbed the nearest item available. And no I could care less what it could be...



She grabbed his penis.
It was the nearest item available.
You care less


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> She's a disgusting pedo.
> 
> A normal woman would never go after a little baby boy regardless of how desperate she can be.
> 
> I hope she gets jail and once she get ouside will never be allowed near children ever again. Not even her own.



Quite upset, aren't you?


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2011)

This is the dream of every Sasuke fangirl imaginable.


----------



## zuul (Aug 4, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Quite upset, aren't you?



Upset at the blatant sexism.

Female sexual offender get free pass all the time, it's terrible.

And who says the little boy was willing ?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> Upset at the blatant sexism.
> 
> Female sexual offender get free pass all the time, it's terrible.
> 
> And who says the little boy was willing ?



The real thing isn't that females should be crucified harder in these situations.
men should be crucified less.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> No.
> 
> Lesbians get pussies all the time and they are no man.



Yes

They then go from a girl to a wo*man*


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?



I was thinking of that too


----------



## zuul (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The real thing isn't that females should be crucified harder in these situations.
> men should be crucified less.



No.

It's opening the door to all sort of sexual abuses on children.

The law is not perfect, but it exists for a good reason : to protect inluenceable children from the manipulation of older sexual predator.

That woman knows the law, she didn't respect it. She has to pay.

End of the story.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2011)

She's kinda hawt.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> It's opening the door to all sort of sexual abuses on children.


So you already think there's a problem with men but want to elevate a lesser issue to our standards?

Men hate men. 
Women hate men. 
Men were bound to be crucified harder


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> And who says the little boy was willing ?



            .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> .


That's not funny! He was probably crying and pushing her away while she forcefully pulled out his dick and pushed it inside of her! That bitch!


----------



## Verdius (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> the little boy was willing



14 years old. Little Boy. Nope.

That's what we call a teenager and usually one in highschool at that and highschool teenagers having sex is far, far, far from unusual. Calling her a pedo is simply retarded buddy. She broke the law, that's all you can really accuse her of.

As much as I hate sexism and female criminals getting away with crap this (or even the reverse of this situation) does not compare an actual rape.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> She grabbed his penis.
> It was the nearest item available.
> You care less



A penis is not an item.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeh.. getting kind of tired of seeing people scream "rape/pedo/monster" when an older person has sex with somebody younger. (-especially- if its an older female/younger male.. we all know how horny guys get once they hit 13,14..)

Could he have been unwilling, especially w/ alcohol being involved? of course.

But is it likely? nope.

And im also tired of seeing people use the redonkulous "if she's hawt, its ok" line. Attractiveness does not equate exception from the law. A stupid, backwards, un-enlightened law, yes.. but its STILL the law. Until such things are updated for the more realistic/sensible, you're better off sticking to it, because shit like this is likely to happen.

And contrary to what certain people here seem to believe in on a near religious-zealot level, people 13+ are not, i repeat -NOT- children anymore. They are NOT the innocent little lambs that know nothing of the adult world and its ways, especially pertaining to sex. So quit (figuratively) keeping them in diapers with a rattler in their hands.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> A penis is not an item.



You can buy them on the black market for a buck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 4, 2011)

Why does a 14-year old need a babysitter?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why does a 14-year old need a babysitter?



His parents prob. didnt trust him to be home alone, even at 14. I guess they were right, in a way


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 4, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> His parents prob. didnt trust him to be home alone, even at 14. I guess they were right, in a way



How the hell is this his fault?

His parents are idiots. He's more than old enough to not require a babysitter. If one or their primary concern was him shagging, 14 year-olds have sex, you know. Usually with their peers though....It's just best he know how to do it responsibly. Parents acting like their teenagers don't have a sense of sexuality is part of why we have such a hassle with young parents, especially down here. Anyways, staying at home alone is a big point in a kid's life, and USUALLY parents teach their children how to handle things on their own for short or even extended periods of time by that age...


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How the hell is this his fault?
> 
> His parents are idiots. 14 year-olds have sex, you know. Usually with their peers though....It's just best he know how to do it responsibly. Parents acting like their teenagers don't have a sense of sexuality is part of why we have such a hassle with young parents, especially down here. Staying at home alone is a big point in a kid's life, and USUALLY parents teach their children how to handle things on their own for short periods of time...



Im not blaming him for anything. Didnt you see my rant at the end of page 2? 

Just saying that they prob felt (for whatever OTHER reason that isnt tied to his sex drive) that he couldnt be trusted to look after himself while they were gone.


----------



## stream (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> And who says the little boy was willing ?



At least 50% of the world population says he was


----------



## Mizura (Aug 4, 2011)

If she gets pregnant because of this, I hope the kid doesn't have to end up paying child support. :|


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

Mizura said:


> If she gets pregnant because of this, I hope the kid doesn't have to end up paying child support. :|



He's old enough to know that pregnancy is a distinct possibility, if a condom wasnt used (and yes, i know that condoms arnt a 100% gurantee against pregnancy either),

If the babysitter does end up preggers, and its proven he's the father, either she wont get any CS until he turns 18, or his parents will pay for him until he's 18, then he gets the bill.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How the hell is this his fault?
> 
> His parents are idiots. He's more than old enough to not require a babysitter. If one or their primary concern was him shagging, *14 year-olds have sex, you know.* Usually with their peers though....It's just best he know how to do it responsibly. Parents acting like their teenagers don't have a sense of sexuality is part of why we have such a hassle with young parents, especially down here. Anyways, staying at home alone is a big point in a kid's life, and USUALLY parents teach their children how to handle things on their own for short or even extended periods of time by that age...


lol I remember reading a comment made by a mom saying, "my daughter won't have sex!" or something like that (it was made in an article about my school's prom after some guys started hitting some other guys and stuff). The daughter is 18, and the comment was completely random and unrelated to the article


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 4, 2011)

> A female babysitter had sex with a 14-year-old she was hired to look after having *plied him with alcohol*, it has been reported.


Journalism at it's best  Either he *WAS* coerced with alcohol or he *WAS NOT.* Since the article never mentions it again, it means the police didn't conclude that, such that *the boy had voluntary sex with the babysitter.* _Sexual Assault on a Minor_ is like running up to a 6 year old, stripping the naked, and then getting caught.
*She's going to spend the rest of her life on the Sex Offender Registry.*
Seriously, for all anyone knows, the boy could have gotten the babysitter drunk.  A 14-year-old? Yeah, through androgen levels are throw the roof and there isn't a molecule of Prolactin to be found. Either the boy was raped, agreed to a request to have sex, or made the request himself.

Fucking asshole journalists making the first sentence a complete falsehood in order to secure readers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2011)

-Insert Reaction here-
[YOUTUBE]lgoXUzIwXk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 4, 2011)

wow... this seems strange.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't know what to say really


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 4, 2011)

Mizura said:


> If she gets pregnant because of this, I hope the kid doesn't have to end up paying child support. :|



His parents would since he is under the age. But seeing how you didn't read the article, you wouldn't know then that since she has a high possibility of going to jail, most likely custody would be split between her parent's and his.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> wow... this seems strange.


It isn't stranger than that ugly, half bald black woman that was caught hiding in a closet of a... 14 years old? boy.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> His parents would since he is under the age. But seeing how you didn't read the article, you wouldn't know then that since she has a high possibility of going to jail, most likely custody would be split between her parent's and his.



If this happened in the US, she'd have a >infinite% possibility. I don't know if it's a <infinite% chance in the UK


----------



## Talon. (Aug 4, 2011)

what is this. i dont even.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> If this happened in the US, she'd have a >infinite% possibility. I don't know if it's a <infinite% chance in the UK



But you're a catboy.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

14 year old needs a baby sitter? At least he got laid or else I would beat the shit out of that kid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Put this p*d*p**** rapist in prison.


----------



## Fran (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh _Caf?_, you.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> But you're a catboy.


Yep, and no other Catboys bat an eye when two catboys go at it simply for the fun of it. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Put this p*d*p**** rapist in prison.


Don't you mean put a bullet through her non-human head?


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

well this was amusing.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sure that he thoroughly enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 4, 2011)

He's clearly traumatized.  That poor innocent speshul snowflake


----------



## lucky (Aug 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> Because stat rape laws don't look past aesthetic standards.



*exactly.*


reforms need to be made.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> No.
> 
> It's opening the door to all sort of sexual abuses on children.
> 
> ...



While I agree as a legal principle, the fact remains that I can't get morally outraged by this like I would if it was a twenty year-old man and a fourteen year-old girl.  Sorry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2011)

It used to be at the age of 12 you were considered a man or woman, but then again we used to die at the age of 30


----------



## Negative (Aug 4, 2011)

<Why a 14 year old need a babysitter?>

Well, at least he got laid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yep, and no other Catboys bat an eye when two catboys go at it simply for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Don't you mean put a bullet through her non-human head?



You're right. No quarter to p*d*p**** rapists. Shoot her.


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 4, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> They hired a babysitter for a 14-year-old? *Obviously both babysitter and the boy assumed that she was hired as a prostitute.*



THIS/

the entire motherfucking point.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2011)

lucky kid


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> They hired a babysitter for a 14-year-old? Obviously both babysitter and the boy assumed that she was hired as a prostitute.
> 
> Anyway, stupid laws are stupid, yadda yadda.



Wait I want to see how you defend this, if a girl is drunk and doesn't want to have sex, its usually considered actual rape. But when its a boy you're acting as if the law is stupid. 

First off she's broken two laws, giving a minor alcohol and sleeping with a minor. 


If the girl is so hot like everyone says she shouldn't have any issue having sex with people of legal age. 


And judging by the fact he was 14, he was probably one of those really sheltered kids who never gets to do anything if he had to have a baby sitter at that age. Most people I know don't need anyone to watch them by the time they're like 12. Even then, that doesn't excuse the girl any. Treat her like they would treat any man who did the same thing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

The kid probably wanted to get back at his parents.

If they hire him a babysitter despite him being 14 years old, imagine what other dumb stuff they're doing. Like... I dunno, curfew at 6 pm or something! Sending him to bed at 8 pm, too!


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Aug 4, 2011)

Lucky bastard. Anyways, whether she's hot or not, this "child abuse" play should stop. Being 14 years old doesn't make you a baby or a child, most 14 years old boys are quite mature and have girl-friends on their own so this is in no way an assault unless the guy had some mental problems.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone want to hire a babysitter for themselves? I can imagine the ads on craigslist.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 4, 2011)

Kirito said:


> ... the girl is hot. Why would you send her to jail?



6 year difference.  Throw the book at her, that's why.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The kid probably wanted to get back at his parents.
> 
> If they hire him a babysitter despite him being 14 years old, imagine what other dumb stuff they're doing. Like... I dunno, curfew at 6 pm or something! Sending him to bed at 8 pm, too!



No "T" rated games!


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait I want to see how you defend this, if a girl is drunk and doesn't want to have sex, its usually considered actual rape. But when its a boy you're acting as if the law is stupid.
> 
> First off she's broken two laws, giving a minor alcohol and sleeping with a minor.
> 
> ...



You make many assumptions and based on them judge this woman, get tae feck off yer high horse hen.

It?s a dream come true for any 14 year old unless your gay.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

why are people acting like a guy raping a girl is just as easy as a girl raping a guy. fun fact. if he was hard he most likeley wanted it. unless she was shoving viagra down his throat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> Lucky bastard. Anyways, whether she's hot or not, this "child abuse" play should stop. Being 14 years old doesn't make you a baby or a child, most 14 years old boys are quite mature and have girl-friends on their own so this is in no way an assault unless the guy had some mental problems.


I hate to say it, but if this was a 20-year-old man fucking the brains out of a 14-year-old girl it wouldn't be statutory rape. It'd be rape rape. They'd hang him.


----------



## Vynjira (Aug 4, 2011)

I love how no one thinks to themselves that this kid may have a type of disorder that he actually needed a babysitter at 14... We just assume he doesn't have autism and requires a babysitter. (for example)


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 4, 2011)

The kid's dad must be proud of his son. Really proud.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> You make many assumptions and based on them judge this woman, get tae feck off yer high horse hen.
> 
> *It?s a dream come true for any 14 year old unless your gay*.


Right. And I'm the one assuming stuff. Just because a girl is good looking doesn't mean that every straight guy wants to fuck her, genius.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight;39721469Just because a girl is good looking doesn't mean that every straight guy wants to fuck her said:
			
		

> Hey, CTK, I know you my bro and all, and Imma let you finish. But are you kidding me?  Had she'd been a red head you'd be all over that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

If she were a redhead it'd be a different story completely. Then they should burn her for being a witch.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Right. And I'm the one assuming stuff. Just because a girl is good looking doesn't mean that every straight guy wants to fuck her, genius.



You must be female right? At the age of 14 every straight guy would want to fuck this woman and certainly would not be crying in the corner about it afterwards.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If she were a redhead it'd be a different story completely. Then they should burn her for being a witch.



I thought was only if they had freckles. 



Hand Banana said:


> Hey, CTK, I know you my bro and all, and Imma let you finish. But are you kidding me?  Had she'd been a red head you'd be all over that.



Probably not, if she were a redhead the chances of her turning completely fucking crazy afterward would be higher too...the color seems to get in their brains....for men and women. 



ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> You must be female right? At the age of 14 every straight guy would want to fuck this woman and certainly would not be crying in the corner about it afterwards.



Looks like we can't read or type, it says "Fan Boy" right below my screen name on the side.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Right. And I'm the one assuming stuff. Just because a girl is good looking doesn't mean that every straight guy wants to fuck her, genius.



He's 14 if he doesn't want to pork her, he's gay, has a girlfriend or he has realised some flaw with her that's a turn off.
On pictures alone?
He should've wanted that.
Hell even if he has a girlfriend that doesn't stop base instinct.
He probably wanted to pork her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> He's 14 if he doesn't want to pork her, he's gay, has a girlfriend or he has realised some flaw with her that's a turn off.
> On pictures alone?
> He should've wanted that.
> Hell even if he has a girlfriend that doesn't stop base instinct.
> He probably wanted to pork her.


How do you know he's not a 14 year old chubby chaser? Or down with the swirl?


----------



## abcd (Aug 4, 2011)

I am traumatised by this... No 20 yr old had sex with me when I was 14


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?



Seriously.  I was pretty self sufficient by then.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> why are people acting like a guy raping a girl is just as easy as a girl raping a guy. fun fact. if he was hard he most likeley wanted it. unless she was shoving viagra down his throat



You see, ladies and gentlemen, this is why we shouldn't make jokes out of any men who got raped by women.  It lets people make stupid uneducated opinions like this.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> why are people acting like a guy raping a girl is just as easy as a girl raping a guy. fun fact. if he was hard he most likeley wanted it. unless she was shoving viagra down his throat



Yes because no man has ever gotten an unintentional erection.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> why are people acting like a guy raping a girl is just as easy as a girl raping a guy. fun fact. if he was hard he most likeley wanted it. unless she was shoving viagra down his throat



Men can in fact be raped you know.  If you want it or not you cannot always control your penis going erect via stimulation.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 4, 2011)

Erm, he's still under the age of consent. Throw the book at her. If the genders were switched, I'd want the book thrown at him, too.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 4, 2011)

I was home alone before 14. Why this kid have a babysitter?! XD


----------



## Vynjira (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yes because no man has ever gotten an unintentional erection.


I thought so but I wasn't going to comment...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> Erm, he's still under the age of consent. Throw the book at her. If the genders were switched, I'd want the book thrown at him, too.


Exactly, this isn't Canada.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonder said:


> thats one lucky 14 year old


No he wasn't.  He was raped for fucks sake.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?



Parents who want their kids to start having sex with their babysitters.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2011)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 4, 2011)

The article does not make it sound like "rape"; it makes it sound like a sexual incident, which arguably, it is. It doesn't sound like a violent, brutal rape and honestly, the kid didn't lose his invisible "innocence". Just saying, it cannot be allowed or we are quite obviously supporting blatant gender bias - it's a law, she knew it, and no amount of "he wanted it, that little bastard" should be able to let her off the hook, just as if it were a twenty-year-old male, mothers everywhere would be crying for justice and fathers would be readying shotguns. 

Still, I do feel giving him a babysitter at that age was silly, if only because it gave him an opportunity to be in close contact with the "hot babysitter".


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2011)

Bitch is hot as hell.

I doubt the kid was innocent either, but yeah, she deserves to go to jail.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How do you know he's not a 14 year old chubby chaser? Or down with the swirl?



"he has realised some flaw with her that's a turn off"

Like not being fat 



> Exactly, this isn't Canada.


The sex is illegal by canadian standards anyways.

Youngest a 20 year old can have sex with is a 16 year old, since a 16 yr person can have sex with one under 5 years older than them.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?



inb4 she claims entrapment.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonder said:


> thats one lucky 14 year old





Zor0 said:


> Lucky bastard.



It's also this kind of stuff that makes people think men can't get raped. smh.


----------



## Casanova (Aug 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Parents who want their kids to start having sex with their babysitters.



* The only answer

 ______________*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> "he has realised some flaw with her that's a turn off"
> 
> Like not being fat
> 
> ...



A while back they changed it, it used to be 14. And we used to actually make jokes about "only in Canada". 





Mintaka said:


> No he wasn't. He was raped for fucks sake.



It doesn't sound like your brutal rape, but its certainly statutory.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill G said:


> It's also this kind of stuff that makes people think men can't get raped. smh.


----------



## lucky (Aug 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Exactly, this isn't Canada.




Ohhhh Caaaanadaaaaa. 


K honestly... sex jokes aside, as i totally would've hit that from 15 onwards, she plied a 14 year old guy with alcohol first to butter him up.  That's actually pretty predatory haha.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 4, 2011)

man
rape

Pick one.


----------



## beasty (Aug 4, 2011)

Is the boy mentally challenged?, it wasn't mentioned in the article. Him having a babysitter at 14 might mean that.

Mixed feelings on this one. If I was 14 I wouldnt mind having some hot 20 year babysitter wanting to fuck me. But at the same time i would be more worried that im a 14 year old with a babysitter,


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Aug 4, 2011)

*I want a babysitter too!*


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 4, 2011)

why does a 14-year-old need a babysitter?

moreover, in what part of the United States can a 20-year-old buy alcohol?


zuul said:


> Upset at the blatant sexism.
> 
> Female sexual offender get free pass all the time, it's terrible.
> 
> And who says the little boy was willing ?


Not just females, attractive females...it sends the message, "if you aren't a skeezy looking male, statutory rape is okay"


lowtech redneck said:


> While I agree as a legal principle, *the fact remains that I can't get morally outraged by this like I would if it was a twenty year-old man and a fourteen year-old girl.  Sorry*.



thanks for reinforcing the double standards many people hold on here.



Level7N00b said:


> Quite upset, aren't you?



stop encouraging the belief that this okay by ridiculing posters who don't, you look like an idiot.


----------



## Goom (Aug 4, 2011)

why couldn't she babysit me when I was 14.  At that age I would have smashed that so hard....


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?



/Thread.
Everyone can stfu now.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 4, 2011)

Val said:


> thanks for reinforcing the double standards many people hold on here.



Do you honestly believe the likelihood of a 14 year old boy being traumatized and strongly adversely affected by such an incident is the same as if it were a fourteen year-old girl?  I don't.  I don't actually think the second part of my opinion is even controversal, if only because of the potential pregnancy angle.  But yeah, I think a fourteen year-old boy is less likely to attach a lot of emotional significance to the act, leading to much less likelihood of substantial psychological damage down the road.

The adult woman knew what she was doing was both morally wrong and illegal, though, so fuck her (so to speak)-I'm not willing to limit either equality under the law or child-rape punishments on her behalf.  I do think that the statutory (but not physical) rape of 14 year-olds deserves a lesser sentence than the rape of little children, but the disparity in my visceral reaction can in this case be legally and/or morally justified by recidivism concerns, among other things (likelihood and severity of psychological trauma, etc.).


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 4, 2011)

beasty said:


> Mixed feelings on this one. If I was 14 I wouldnt mind having some hot 20 year babysitter wanting to fuck me. But at the same time i would be more worried that im a 14 year old with a babysitter,



In the eyes of his peers, I wonder which will be emphasized in the schoolyard?


----------



## kazuri (Aug 4, 2011)

Great, another thread for all the horny sexists to come out again.

And 14 year old girls are just as horny as 14 year old boys. From my experience as a 14 year old, I would say the girls were even more so, but that is just anecdotal evidence.(and not an insult, hornyness is controlled by hormones and those hormones are caused by puberty and its widely acknowledged that girls usually start puberty first) Any 14 yo guy I knew would have loved to get some, but the 14 yo girls I knew were far more interested in talking about sex and being in relationships, etc.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The sex is illegal by canadian standards anyways.
> 
> Youngest a 20 year old can have sex with is a 16 year old, since a 16 yr person can have sex with one under 5 years older than them.



Actually the youngest in Canada that a 20 year old could legally have consentual sex with would be 15, likely depending on the bdays involved.  If a 20 year old and a 15 year old shared the same bday then it'd probably be legal, however if the 15 year old was say born on January 20th and the 20 year old born on January 19th then it wouldn't be legal as that's 1 day over 5 years.

Course I'm no lawyer but that's how I would logically read the law.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 4, 2011)

The irony that this would occur in the very same week where I posted the story about the boy who had to pay child support to his female rapist.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not ironic at all. There are billions of humans. This type of thing happens far more often than reported.


----------



## hellohellosharp (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell hires a babysitter for 14 year olds?



Lol exactly what I was thinking too.....

I would be emberassed if I was the 14 year old....but hey it turned out okay


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 4, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Actually the youngest in Canada that a 20 year old could legally have consentual sex with would be 15, likely depending on the bdays involved.  If a 20 year old and a 15 year old shared the same bday then it'd probably be legal, however if the 15 year old was say born on January 20th and the 20 year old born on January 19th then it wouldn't be legal as that's 1 day over 5 years.
> 
> Course I'm no lawyer but that's how I would logically read the law.


Yeah, the age of consent being 16 now would mean anyone 16+ is legally protected. (Though, there may be trouble between an under 18 and someone in a position of authority over said under 18, this was the case with the old consent laws.) The exceptions are for people "near enough" the same age, and the law makes allowances despite consent laws.


----------



## Briella (Aug 4, 2011)

He should of slapped that hoe.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 4, 2011)

14 year old that had a babysitter?
I'd laugh at him but then he did her so he turned the situation completely around.


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 4, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The irony that this would occur in the very same week where I posted the story about the boy who had to pay child support to his female rapist.



that's not irony...


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 4, 2011)

Val said:


> that's not irony...



a pretense of ignorance and of willingness to learn from another assumed in order to make the other's false conceptions conspicuous by adroit questioning ...

The operative irony being the whole "women are the timid" sex idiom promoted in mainstream circles. Personally I thinks it's a power thing, people are more likely to exploit those whom they have power over. It also flies in the face of the "rape culture"


----------



## hellohellosharp (Aug 4, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> 14 year old that had a babysitter?
> I'd laugh at him but then he did her so he turned the situation completely around.



Lol....he just proved that he needed a babysitter. Next time it will be a guy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 4, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> a pretense of ignorance and of willingness to learn from another assumed in order to make the other's false conceptions conspicuous by adroit questioning ...
> 
> The operative irony being the whole "women are the timid" sex idiom promoted in mainstream circles. Personally I thinks it's a power thing, people are more likely to exploit those whom they have power over. It also flies in the face of the "rape culture"



Its not irony, it would be a coincidence.


----------



## Proudfoot Suresky (Aug 4, 2011)

You people have atrocious double-standards. "Oh, she's hot, that kid knew what he was doing." But if it was a 20-year-old guy getting a 14-year-old chick drunk and having sex with her, he's a rapist and she's a poor baby.


----------



## g_core18 (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish I had horny 20 year olds baby sitting me when I was 14.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Baby sitting does not mean face-sitting.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 4, 2011)

14 year old still gets a babysitter? lol wut


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 4, 2011)

Proudfoot Suresky said:


> You people have atrocious double-standards. "Oh, she's hot, that kid knew what he was doing." But if it was a 20-year-old guy getting a 14-year-old chick drunk and having sex with her, he's a rapist and she's a poor baby.



welcome to the miracle of modern and horrifically mutated Feminism brainwash.

when it's only sexist when men do it.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 4, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> welcome to the miracle of modern and horrifically mutated Feminism brainwash.
> 
> when it's only sexist when men do it.



Men aren't exactly helping their cause by expressing desire to be in the same situation as the boy in question.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 4, 2011)

Proudfoot Suresky said:


> You people have atrocious double-standards. "Oh, she's hot, that kid knew what he was doing." But if it was a 20-year-old guy getting a 14-year-old chick drunk and having sex with her, he's a rapist and she's a poor baby.



I agree with this 
She should be put into jail even though she hot.
I hope everyone know not every 14 year know  about sex  
I also hope he dont have a std . Any girl who get drunk and has sex with a 14 is probably a whore


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol kid didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 4, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Men aren't exactly helping their cause by expressing desire to be in the same situation as the boy in question.



You know, with one sentence, you completely upturned any argument that was presented here, even my own.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonder how the family found out.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Wonder how the family found out.



The kid prob bragged about it to his friends, and the parents either directly overheard said bragging, or his friends spread it around to the point of the parents finding out.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2011)

He is probably a legend at school now.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2011)

Do none of your have any manners? Sexual Assualt isn't funny you idiots.  If a *girl* was raped you'd be asking for life in prison/his dick to be cut off, Yet when the situation is reversed and she's  "hawt/horny" you think it's funny? This is why i hate people. You're demeaning rape victims. *This* is why the boys/men who *are* raped don't report it because no one takes them seriously.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I'm 15  and I'm not saying it's right but if a 20 year old girl wanted to have sex with me I would accept without a 2nd thought. I know for a fact all my friends would say the same thing. But I do understand that's not always the case.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 4, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Do none of your have any manners? Sexual Assualt isn't funny you idiots.  If a *girl* was raped you'd be asking for life in prison/his dick to be cut off, Yet when the situation is reversed and she's  "hawt/horny" you think it's funny? This is why i hate people. You're demeaning rape victims. *This* is why the boys/men who *are* raped don't report it because no one takes them seriously.



Get used to the double standards.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 4, 2011)

If this were a 20 year old guy having sex with a 14 year old girl, you'd all be wanting to crucify him, double standards, all that good stuff.


----------



## Мoon (Aug 4, 2011)

who buys liquor for a 14 year old?? I mean, I can understand buying it for a 17+ year old teen, but 14??
and why don't they show a statement from the kid, instead of a complaint from just a "family member" of the child?that lady's going to go through so much hell. as for the kid, I honestly don't have any sympathy for him being "raped" by a 20 year old girl, he should learn that back in the day we would fuck girls at age 12, let alone need a damn babysitter, wtf??
=.=


----------



## Cornbreesha (Aug 4, 2011)

I was 12 when I first started babysitting other kids..Imagining being 14 and still needing a babysitter...Poor Kid....Parents should have saw this coming


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2011)

Che said:


> who buys liquor for a 14 year old?? I mean, I can understand buying it for a 17+ year old teen, but 14??



Do you live in India or something?


----------



## Briella (Aug 4, 2011)

Where are the hot girl's pics?  I don't see any hot girl. Man, what a twat. And any self-respecting kid wouldn't stand a drunk babysitter, let alone fuck her.  This is shit.


----------



## saltwater (Aug 4, 2011)

Mhmm...14 years old?? I think he will take care of himself. Why did his family hire a babysister?? He hasn't been a baby for a long time.
The babysitter had sex with him  after having plied him with alcohol.Being drunk,everyone will not know what you do..I hate alcohol!!!!


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Put this p*d*p**** rapist in prison.



Don't you mean, put her into your room?


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2011)

Son Of A Bitch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Don't you mean, put her into your room?



stop          .


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 5, 2011)

Fuck, that boy is one lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 5, 2011)

... she was drunk, if he was bigger than her then he would atleast have a chance to run away.

surprised she turned herself in.


----------



## hehey (Aug 5, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Men aren't exactly helping their cause by expressing desire to be in the same situation as the boy in question.


 blame the gods and or nature for making us men desire for these things to happen to us/


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 5, 2011)

hehey said:


> blame the gods and or nature for making us men desire for these things to happen to us/



....I secretly desire to be raped? 



Sorry, no, I am pretty sure the 14 year old me had no interest in being raped thank you very much.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 5, 2011)

being honest and all, i wouldn't put her to jail if i were the boy but that's just me


----------



## Jello Biafra (Aug 5, 2011)

Can we charge the parents with gross stupidity for hiring a babysitter for their 14 year old?

What is annoying about the article is the real lack of much info at all.


----------



## The Awesome Geert Wilders (Aug 5, 2011)

Good story. Now let the whore go and go catch some real criminals...


----------



## Maerala (Aug 5, 2011)

hehey said:


> blame the gods and or nature for making us men desire for these things to happen to us/



If you really believe that, why complain about feminists at all? If you acknowledge the double-standard to be an inherent character flaw of yours, then there's really no room for complaints when you face retaliation.

I'm a guy, and it sickens me to think that it's okay for a woman to rape a man but the opposite is an abomination, especially when the excuse made for the woman is based on aesthetics. I believe in fairness.


----------



## Paine? (Aug 5, 2011)

Gonder said:


> pics
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I need better pics to make sure if jelly or do not want.



 

maybe a little jelly


----------



## iasonaaas (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm jealous I'm not the victim...


*WTF #1* Why does a 14 year old boy need a babysitter??
*WTF #2* Why did they accuse her for having sex with a boy. Isn't it normal for a boy at his 14-16 to have a first sexual experience??
*WTF #3* Giving alcohol to minors is illegal?? When i go to the supermarket to buy a bottle nobody tells me that what I do is illegal and the same happens when I order a drink in a bar(I'm 17).


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 5, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Sorry, no, I am pretty sure the 14 year old me had no interest in being raped thank you very much.



We're all assuming the boy was _statutory_ raped....and the 14 year-old me was extremely interested in getting myself statutory raped by a pretty adult woman.  I guess I'm just a perverted freak...


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

iasonaaas said:


> *WTF #3* *Giving alcohol to minors is illegal?*? When i go to the supermarket to buy a bottle nobody tells me that what I do is illegal and the same happens when I order a drink in a bar(I'm 17).



         .


----------



## stream (Aug 5, 2011)

iasonaaas said:


> *WTF #3* Giving alcohol to minors is illegal??



Yep. Ain't it great not to be in North America? 

And get this: In America, no matter how old you are, it is forbidden to drink a beer in the street. Crazy, right?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anyone want to hire a babysitter for themselves? I can imagine the ads on craigslist.



I'm searching ..but none of them have the 'criteria' I'm looking for


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

stream said:


> Yep. Ain't it great not to be in North America?
> 
> And get this: In America, no matter how old you are, it is forbidden to drink a beer in the street. Crazy, right?



here in china its legal for men with pot belyls to walk aroudn shirtless with a beer 


also i namerica you can drink beer jsut have a bag over it


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 5, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> If you really believe that, why complain about feminists at all?



because it's fucking ridiculous eitherway ?


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 5, 2011)

When I was a bit younger than this kid, my baby sitter wanted to have sex with me. I'm not gonna lie,even at that young age I wanted to smash.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 5, 2011)

In this thread: people jealous because they're likely never going to get laid.



Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm a guy, and it sickens me to think that it's okay for a woman to rape a man but the opposite is an abomination, especially when the excuse made for the woman is based on aesthetics. I believe in fairness.



Gotta love those double standards, eh?


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 5, 2011)

So she just had to have that 14 year old's body, didn't she? Disgusting. Enjoy your stay in jail where little boys are nowhere to be found and your best friend will be Big Bertha Max.


----------



## stream (Aug 5, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> So she just had to have that 14 year old's body, didn't she? Disgusting. Enjoy your stay in jail where little boys are nowhere to be found and your best friend will be Big Bertha Max.



Another double standard: Somehow, Big Bertha Max does not sound as threatening as Bubba... But maybe it's just me?


----------



## Mathias124 (Aug 5, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> If you really believe that, why complain about feminists at all? If you acknowledge the double-standard to be an inherent character flaw of yours, then there's really no room for complaints when you face retaliation.
> 
> *I'm a guy, and it sickens me to think that it's okay for a woman to rape a man but the opposite is an abomination*, especially when the excuse made for the woman is based on aesthetics. I believe in fairness.



That boy was not raped trust me.

That boy just had his fantasy come true, the fucking hot 20 year old babysitter getting drunk and doing him.

you know how the parents found out? because he was probably screaming it out loud to everyone he met.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 5, 2011)

If it's another double standard, wouldn't that make it quadruple? But not as threatening? I don't know. Depends on what you're afraid of when you're in jail and talking to "strange" people who know you're the "new guy".


----------



## Missc (Aug 5, 2011)

Since when do 14 year olds require baby sitting?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 5, 2011)

How in the hell would his family find out about having _relations_ with the babysitter? 

Shoot, I wouldn't tell my family cause this woman is one hot pedo  I'd let the good times roll.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jammy bastard.


----------



## MILK COW (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe that 14-year-old boy was a little handicapped mentally, which explains the necessity for a babysitter.

Now think about it. LOL.


----------



## hehey (Aug 5, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> If you really believe that, why complain about feminists at all? If you acknowledge the double-standard to be an inherent character flaw of yours, then there's really no room for complaints when you face retaliation.


not once in all my few years of being on his forum have  i ever complained about feminist here. lol your thinking of somebody else/



> I'm a guy, and it sickens me to think that it's okay for *a woman to rape a man* but the opposite is an abomination, especially when the excuse made for the woman is based on aesthetics. I believe in fairness.


did we read the same article?, this was not a rape, this is just another one of those statutory laws being used to punish the harmless, nobody got hurt here dude.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 5, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> because it's fucking ridiculous eitherway ?



What's ridiculous is that you apply your own sexual fantasy to the rest of your gender and use it to excuse female rapists, never mind the fact that she intoxicated a minor whose care she was entrusted with. If it's wrong for a man to do it, it is wrong for a woman to do it. Plain and simple.



Dandy Elegance said:


> Gotta love those double standards, eh?







Mathias124 said:


> That boy was not raped trust me.
> 
> That boy just had his fantasy come true, the fucking hot 20 year old babysitter getting drunk and doing him.
> 
> you know how the parents found out? because he was probably screaming it out loud to everyone he met.



She got _him_ drunk.  Either way, the boy's personal feelings aren't important. The issue at hand is that you people are applying a double-standard by condoning, if not encouraging this type of behavior, but at the same time calling for punishment if the genders of the people involved were reversed.



hehey said:


> not once in all my few years of being on his forum have  i ever complained about feminist here. lol your thinking of somebody else/
> 
> did we read the same article?, this was not a rape, this is just another one of those statutory laws being used to punish the harmless, nobody got hurt here dude.



You responded to my response to someone who said that; I assumed you shared the same beliefs. 

On the other hand, considering she actually got the kid drunk, it's not just another case of statutory "rape."


----------



## MILK COW (Aug 5, 2011)

Let me say this: most of us (I think) are not feeling sorry for the boy. But if the genders were reversed, the guy would be shown no mercy, and the girl would be coddled. 

What pisses me off is that fact that the double-standard exists. 

If we didn't feel sorry for the girl, or if we did feel sorry for the boy, then that's fine. But that's not the case.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2011)

*20-year-old arrested for having sex with boy, 14 (hot babysitter)*



> Police in Connecticut have arrested a woman for allegedly having a sexual relationship with a 14-year-old boy she was hired to babysit.
> 
> Loni Bouchard, 20, of Clinton, located about 20 miles southeast of New Haven, was arrested on July 12 after investigators learned that she was having sexual relations with a boy she was hired to watch.
> 
> ...




Not an interesting story until you see the picture of this babysitter. 




The mother thought this girl was a good idea for a 14-year-old male?


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope that kid enjoyed the pussy whilst it lasted, his teenage years and the rest of puberty is going to be hella hard if the mother is still hiring baby sitters.


----------



## Xion (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish I could have been that 14-year old.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 5, 2011)

A 14-years old needs a babysitter? Really? And they hired a 20-old one that is hot too? Like seriously? More like his parents hired him a girlfriend than a babysitter.


----------



## Grep (Aug 6, 2011)

The kid went from being a loser who had a babysitter in middle school to fucking a college girl.

I think he set a record for that kind of acceleration of coolness. Lame to pimp in a few short strokes.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

Wait, how did she get him drunk without his consent?


----------



## Oil Can (Aug 6, 2011)

She is hot and I would bang her!

Oh wait!

I already did.

...Well... This is weird...


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 6, 2011)

Some entries from her formspring that had me laughing, given the situation.





The best:


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 6, 2011)

Gonder said:


> pics
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



WHY DIDN'T THIS HAPPEN TO ME WHEN I WAS 14!

also why does a 14 year old have a babysitter


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 6, 2011)

I forgot to say she 28 year old


----------

